# The Summit at Massanutten Renovations



## Miss Marty (May 3, 2010)

RE: Massanutten SMOA Renovations 

The Summit at Massanutten Renovation & Modernization Plan

The interiors of the Summit at Massanutten’s 210, four-bedroom 
units will undergo a revitalization plan. Generally, the plan will in-
clude renovations beginning with the oldest units first..

Before and After photos

http://www.massresort.com/smoarenovations


We were very disappointed in the recent Renovations to The Summit 
Our units certainly do not look like the "After Photos" on their webpage...

Other than a new King Size Mattress & Headboard, few new linens, and three flat screen televisions.  Everything else is the just about the same.

Same Cheap twin mattresses & box springs with pink linens in 2nd bedroom. Same old out dated appliances - Beige Refrig, Black Stove, 1999 microwave. Black dishwasher, small stackable washer/dryer, Same old furniture & carpet.

The best part about The Summit is their location and the beautiful views.
Really hope that the management here at Massanutten Resort does not 
continue to let The Summit units go downhill, especially with higher fees.


----------



## djyamyam (May 3, 2010)

Is there a special assessment to fund these rennovations or is it all being done out of regular MFs?  Are regular MFs going up quite a bit?  I always though the ~$650 annual fees were a bit low for a 4BR.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 3, 2010)

When we were at the Summit about a year ago, our unit looked like the after pictures.  We loved the new updated look.


----------



## Holly (May 3, 2010)

Do we know which units have been renovated?  How about the renovation schedule?


----------



## roboknight (May 16, 2010)

*Two renovation questions...*

Hello,

I was wondering:

1) If anyone had followed up and knows if the renovation is complete?
I have a vacation at The Summit coming for Memorial day and it is
Unit 112L in The Summit, so I was wondering if it was renovated already?

2) The unit only has a partial kitchen.  I was wondering if these units contained a gas grill?  If so, did they keep the gas grill after the renovation?  Otherwise it would seem somewhat difficult to cook much over the weekend.

I've been trying to obtain some info on this, but could not find in any of my documentation, the number to the desk of the Welcome Center (surprisingly).  The website has other numbers, unless I just overlooked it (not unheard of).


----------



## Miss Marty (May 16, 2010)

Not sure which units have been redone
but I did notice Summit 136U/L was in 
The process of a "complete renovation"


----------

